

Show HN: I synced 1 million pixels in real-time on Android to make a MMO canvas - masterspy7
http://www.neelmango.com/onemillionpixels

======
masterspy7
Some technical details: The backend runs on Google App Engine. The server
keeps a concept of the 'freshest' canvas. I have a cron job that aggregates
all pixel changes and creates a fresh canvas. When you download the app, you
initially download the fresh canvas. After that, you only download a very
small amount of JSON which represents the pixel changes.

------
marcofiset
This is basically a rip off of
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)

~~~
masterspy7
Yea, that's where I got the idea from. I wanted to improve it though. His
system had people sending him entire images, and you had to go through him to
pay.

In this app, you can control it pixel by pixel through in-app purchases, and
you get 1,000 for free so you can actually participate without paying.

